# Full Size?



## elexis617 (Apr 14, 2008)

At what age does a Chih reach the full size he will be. At what point can you say they wont get any bigger?


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Some people say a year, some say 18 months.


----------



## elexis617 (Apr 14, 2008)

WOW. In that case i wonder how big my Toby will be  He is 9 pounds now and is 9 months old


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Oakley hasn't grown weight wise since 6 months of age. She is now 11 months. IMO she isn't going to grow much more, either. I hope she fills out a bit as she is only just over 3 lbs, but we'll see. She has grown 1/2" inch taller since 6 months, but that's it! So she actually slimmed out of some of her baby fat I guess heh. She has no fat though, she is all gazelle like. 

Most people say 12-18 months but when you look at chis specifically they usually reach adult height and length between 6-8 months and drastically slow their weight gain from 6 months to a year. 

Sometimes when males get neutered they can put on a good bit of weight while others put on none. It really is case by case and so hard to tell!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

I would say Rocky has grown not much since 12months of age, maybe just filled out a bit. He is 8 pounds and gained a pound in the winter cause he is not getting as much walks, he has now lost that and is back down to 8 pounds.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Most of their height and length will be done at 9 months old. Some can grow up until they are 1 year old, though. Then after that they will fill out/gain weight until they reach about 18 months to 2 years old. When you are with your Chi everyday you don't notice the growth as much as say someone else would if they saw them months later.  I have 4, and they all grew at the same rate, and reached their max growth at 2 years old.


----------

